# AGCO presents analyst breakfast



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Press Release Source: AGCO Corporation 


AGCO To Present at Analyst Breakfast & at Goldman Sachs Capital Goods Conference
Thursday October 28, 11:36 am ET 


DULUTH, Ga.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Oct. 28, 2004--AGCO Corporation (NYSE:AG - News), a worldwide designer, manufacturer and distributor of agricultural equipment, announces a presentation to analysts at 8:15 a.m. EST on Tuesday, November 2, 2004 in New York City. Investors may listen live by accessing the link at www.agcocorp.com. The webcast will be archived for twelve months immediately afterwards. 
Later that day at 10:40 a.m. EST, AGCO Senior Management will present before the Goldman Sachs' Capital Goods Conference. This presentation will be webcast live by accessing the link at www.agcocorp.com and will also be archived for twelve months immediately afterwards. 

AGCO Corporation, headquartered in Duluth, Georgia, is a global designer, manufacturer and distributor of agricultural equipment and related replacement parts. AGCO products are distributed in over 140 countries. AGCO offers a full product line including tractors, combines, hay tools, sprayers, forage, tillage equipment and implements through more than 9200 independent dealers and distributors around the world. AGCO products are distributed under the brand names AGCO®, Agco Allis®, AgcoStar®, Challenger®, Farmhand®, Fendt®, Fieldstar®, Gleaner®, Glencoe®, Hesston®, LOR*AL®, Massey Ferguson®, New Idea®, RoGator®, SisuDiesel(TM), Soilteq(TM), Spra-Coupe®, Sunflower®, TerraGator®, Tye®, Valtra®, White(TM), and Willmar®. AGCO provides retail financing through AGCO Finance in North America and through Agricredit in Australia, the United Kingdom, France, Germany, Ireland, and Brazil. In 2003, AGCO had net sales of $3.5 billion. 

Please visit our website at www.agcocorp.com. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Contact: 
AGCO Corporation, Duluth
Molly Dye, 770-813-6044



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Source: AGCO Corporation


----------

